
Uber passenger pays £102 for ride as driver takes huge detour - rb2e
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/35916126/uber-passenger-pays-102-for-ride-as-driver-takes-huge-detour
======
jwcacces
Passenger falls asleep, driver takes advantage. Who's surprised? But Uber
refunds it and forces the driver to be honest. That's what Uber does, it
forces a good product and ends passenger abuse. I've had Uber contact me to
protectively refund fares when they think the driver could have taken a better
route.

